# Serbian: оморика (pronunciation)



## Linnets

Hi all,
what's the Serbian pronunciation of оморика (spruce)?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Juri

A me risulta *omòrika*, in sloveno invece *omorìka*.(Picea omorica)


----------



## Duya

Juri said:


> A me risulta *omòrika*, in sloveno invece *omorìka*.(Picea omorica)



I've heard *ȍmorika*, too (short falling accent), but *omòrika* should be the cannonic accent in BCS.


----------



## Linnets

Could anyone provide an IPA transcription of the word? I would like to know the quality and length of the stressed vowel, as well as the tone. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Orlin

As far as I know, in Serbocroatian the accented syllable always has a rising tone if it is not the 1st (there are some exceptions with foreign words). I don't know about the length of the accented vowel (the 2 possibilities are equally possible in an accented position).


----------



## Duya

Linnets said:


> Could anyone provide an IPA transcription of the word? I would like to know the quality and length of the stressed vowel, as well as the tone. Thanks in advance.



See also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IPA_for_Serbo-Croatian;http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IPA_for_Serbo-Croatian

Other than that, I suppose the most narrow IPA (I'm familiar with it but not an expert) I can come up with is:

/o'mɔ ̝̝̝̌rika/

BCS "O" is generally somewhat closer than plain open-mid /ɔ/, and approaches close-mid /o/ when unstressed. As for the short rising accent on second syllable, the best I can do is to use IPA "rise" (̌) sign. I don't have recording equipment at hand, though. I browsed through some records at www.forvo.com; here's one fairly good example of short rising on second syllable:

http://www.forvo.com/word/veselin/

Hope this helps,


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> As far as I know, in Serbocroatian the accented syllable always has a rising tone if it is not the 1st (there are some exceptions with foreign words).



Correct.



Orlin said:


> I don't know about the length of the accented vowel (the 2 possibilities are equally possible in an accented position).



As Juri wrote above, grave (ò) is the diacritic for short rising; accute (ó) denotes long rising.


----------



## Orlin

I couldn't read it because of the encoding - meaningless symbols appeared instead in Juri's post.


----------



## Linnets

Duya said:


> See also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IPA_for_Serbo-Croatian
> 
> Other than that, I suppose the most narrow IPA (I'm familiar with it but not an expert) I can come up with is:
> 
> /o'mɔ ̝̝̝̌rika/
> 
> BCS "O" is generally somewhat closer than plain open-mid /ɔ/, and approaches close-mid /o/ when unstressed. As for the short rising accent on second syllable, the best I can do is to use IPA "rise" (̌) sign. I don't have recording equipment at hand, though. I browsed through some records at www.forvo.com; here's one fairly good example of short rising on second syllable:
> 
> http://www.forvo.com/word/veselin/
> 
> Hope this helps,



Thank you very much for your answer!


----------



## Милан

Search at forvo for "oморика" (in cyrillic). It's my pronunciation.


----------



## Duya

Thanks Milan. For everyone's convenience, the direct link is:

http://www.forvo.com/word/оморика/


----------

